# Books



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Hiyas 

I have had a wee clearout and have a few books if any of you would like one?

they are:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Solutions-Infertility-conceiving-miscarriage/dp/0749920599/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357652773&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertility-Conception-Karen-Trewinnard/dp/0706377699/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357652829&sr=1-3-fkmr0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zita-Wests-Guide-Getting-Pregnant/dp/0007173717/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357652877&sr=1-1

xo


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey ! I was thinking about getting the zita west one.....do u have a paypal account? X


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

ack no, i don't want paid for them


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awww thanks so much ! Shd i pm you my address?  Im in belfast if it wd be handier to pick up?x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i actually work in the Royal, if that's any use to you?


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

No one want?


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would be very greatful of them but im in the south so might cost alot to post them?? If you have paypal i can transfer some money x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I will gladly give them to you    pm your address


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi wee emma, got the book thank you so much.
I promise once ive read it and taken extensive notes i will pass it on to others in this group xxxc


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

oh good, glad you got it    hope its of some use


----------

